# Alistair Overeem - EVOLUTION



## Mariachi (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.borilacki-klub.com/borilacka-prica/alistair-overeem-evolution/


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha the last one had me LOL


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow man, that just goes to show how Barry Bonds-esque his weight has increased over the recent years.


----------



## Papou (May 13, 2010)

Rastaman said:


> Wow man, that just goes to show how Barry Bonds-esque his weight has increased over the recent years.


And how gay his haircut has remained. (j/k)


----------

